# [résolu] [kernel|ipv6]Pas d'addr. link-local sur mon bridge

## mr-ti

Bonjour tout le monde

J'ai créé ma config noyau accessible ici : http://sharetext.org/A2PW

j'ai créé une interface br0 de la manière suivante : 

```
brctl addbr br0

ip link set br0 up
```

et en suite un ifconfig me done :

```
br0       Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e6:72:72:5f:a9:d5  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

mais là, pas de Scope:Link alors que si j'effectue la même manip sur une ubuntu, j'ai bien mon adresse link-local. Je ne comprends pas car je n'ai pas ce soucis sur les autres interfaces.

toutes les valeurs de /proc/sys/net/... : http://sharetext.org/A2PX

Si quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci d'avance !Last edited by mr-ti on Thu Aug 04, 2011 11:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mr-ti

YEP enfin du nouveau

J'ai un début de piste:

gentoo-kernel-3.0.0 [FAIL]

gentoo-kernel-2.6.39 [FAIL]

gentoo-kernel-2.6.38 [GOOD]

sur ma ubuntu:

Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-server [GOOD]

avec la même conf donc pour moi, il s'agit d'une régression dans le kernel (à partir de la version 2.6.39 ?).

Seulement jusque la j'ai utilisé le gentoo-x.y.z donc maintenant je vais tester ça sur un vanilla-3.0 de base...

----------

## mr-ti

Bon bin voilà les résultats finaux:

Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-server [GOOD]

avec la même config kernel :

gentoo-kernel-3.0.0 [FAIL]

gentoo-kernel-2.6.39 [FAIL]

gentoo-kernel-2.6.38 [GOOD]

vanilla-kernel-3.0.0 [FAIL]

Bin voilà, pour moi il s'agirait bel et bien d'une régression (à moins qu'il y aie une subtilité dans la conf...)

En tout cas j'ai la cotte pour me coltiner des problèmes bien moisis comme celui-là  :Very Happy: 

----------

